# Pregnancy symptoms on a Clomid 2WW?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I know that OV, Pg symptoms and AF symptoms are supposed to feel all the same on Clomid but for those who have got that BFP was there anything that you feel was without doubt a pg symptom in your 2WW and nothing else?  Looking for a bit of hope here or at least a no cause that way I'll try to switch off now!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Niki,

Hope you don't me posting.

For me, first time round I had extremely sore boobs, spotting, tiredness but most of all I was just in a really strange mood, really strange - just not acting myself at all.

This time, i'm afraid I didn't have any symptoms but just had those 'strange' feelings which prompted me to go ahead and test (coz I didn't think I'd actually got a +ve on a OPK so wasn't expecting to be testing).

Not sure if this helps or not but just wanted to wish you tonnes and tonnes of luck

S xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Nikki

It is very common to have pregnancy symptoms in 2WW as you already know. Its the horriblist part of this drug as far as i'm concerned.

Try not to let your mind take over, I know its hard, but the best thing for you is to try to be relaxed as possible about it, but stay positive.

As I say I know its hard, and most of all don't  even consider testing early. You may end up with a lot of wasted tears.....

Thinking of you  

Bev xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I know how you feel, im on 2ww of 1st cycle ever of Clomid and you do look at any symptom you can think of in hope    trying not too, but its hard.

Very best of luck this month    Jo x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Whens your test date hun?  Mines the 12th.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I can appreciate how very frustrating it can be - would be soooo much easier if clomid side effects, pg & af symptoms were different - unfortunately they're not 


Each time I've conceived (3 times) there have been no symptoms that have stood out...I get heavy veiny painful boobs, all the aches, pains, twinges as well as frequent peeing, itchy nipples amongst other things...from ovulation onwards, whether BFP or BFN.

Sorry can't help you more...

I know its easier said than done but do try not to over analyse everything...and don't test early 

Wishing you loads of luck... 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree with Minxy, when I conceived the symptons are no different than the past 12 months were i haven't.  the only thing that will happen which is obvious is your A/F wont come, but sometimes you might not get a BFP until 2 weeks after A/F was due.

Plus if like me this month you start spotting few days earlier then it could just be the Clomid changing your cycle, I've gone from a 30-33 days to a 28 days this month.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

I usually have a 26/27 day cycle, but the scanner lady said i should be due on CD28 cos of when ovulated and the Clomid, so CD28 is Friday (3rd feb).  But, i dont know when i will test? i think im gonna be scared to test!!  i was told if not pg or not come on by cd35 then have to ring hosp?? hopefully one or the other will occur!!  So, def have to test before CD35    

Best of luck.  xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Scared to test - yep I know what you mean hun


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Jocole I was given the same information, phone hospital if AF not arrived by CD35.  I was testing from CD26 and got some very confusing results, all BFN's straight away but as time went on it started going BFP about 8 minutes after testing    I got my BFP on CD33 and CD34.

Fingers crossed for you all on 2WW


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jo, good luck hunny


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Bev, yes i'm CD26 today, but wouldn't wanna risk testing yet. I've had some AF type-pains today, so not looking good    I dont reckon anyway.  Had migraine last night too (hormonal one, get them normally).

I'll be shocked if i am, and worried cos of previous history!!  ho hum

Thanks flower etc.. too

Good luck to all.  Jo xx

PS. Why do you have to ring hosp after CD35, what may or may not have happened?  they didnt explain that bit, although i guessed may be to do with cysts


----------

